

FBI snatches Google Glass off the face of innocent movie-goer - w1ntermute
http://phandroid.com/2014/01/20/fbi-google-glass-movie/

======
a3n
So does this mean that if you cross in at a border they can confiscate your
google glasses, which may be prescription, for an indefinite period?

And what happens when google's diabetes blood sugar monitoring contact lenses
increase their capability, and glass gets merged into those?

